# SIMA Snow and Ice Symposium 2018



## SnowCare for Troops (Dec 7, 2017)

This year, Project EverGreen's SnowCare for Troops program will be represented at the SIMA Snow and Ice Symposium June 28-29 in Cleveland, OH. Visit booth 428 during the symposium to find out how you can volunteer for SnowCare for Troops to provide free snow and ice removal services to families of currently deployed military personnel and post 9/11 veterans with a service-connected disability.


----------

